# Hydraulic lines



## FPRanch (Aug 7, 2021)

I recently purchased my first tractor used branson 4220. Had to replace a few hydraulic lines! In the process I did not mark the hoses, and I am wondering, where the hoses connect to the joystick controller, do those have to be in a certain spot? Or will my joystick movements just be different if not in the right spot??


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

You need to buy a manual for it first off, as far as other help your local dealer may help if he aint an asshat out fer
makin money and not customer relations.
Lesson to be learn't, mark the hoses before disconnecting or R&R only one hose at a time, saves a lot of head aches
and possible ribbing from yer peers........
As far as positioning yes they do have to be in a certain position or it won't work or possibly damage yer hydraulic system.
Hopefully someone here can tell you what you need to know specifically, and again buy the manual 
it will be the best move you make for your tractor..........


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I always use different colored zip ties to mark the correct locations and I only replace one hose at a time so as not to mix them up. Yes, they have a correct order or your loader won't operate correctly. On my Kubota's each hose comes with a colored dust cap attached.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Go to page 61 on this manual and see if that helps you out.......




https://tractormanualz.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/Branson-fel-bl25r-Operator-Manual.pdf


----------

